# First Look: CineBrass Sonore by Cinesamples



## donbodin (Mar 5, 2020)

Sample Library Review contributor Brian Freeland reviews CineBrass Sonore by CineSamples

“I was blown away by the beautiful, rich sound of CineBrass Sonore. CineSamples were aiming for soft, warm and rich tones (ala John Williams), but the instrument’s range definitely covers some fairly bold territory as well.”
Thoughts, demos and more videos of Sonore: http://bit.ly/38wd1ZC



Cinebrass Sonore normally sells for $199 from Cinesamples: http://bit.ly/Sonore_CS


----------



## Iswhatitis (Apr 4, 2020)

donbodin said:


> Sample Library Review contributor Brian Freeland reviews CineBrass Sonore by CineSamples
> 
> “I was blown away by the beautiful, rich sound of CineBrass Sonore. CineSamples were aiming for soft, warm and rich tones (ala John Williams), but the instrument’s range definitely covers some fairly bold territory as well.”
> Thoughts, demos and more videos of Sonore: http://bit.ly/38wd1ZC
> ...



Just picked up Sonore. Even at half price I find it just okay to use and not as good as the trumpets and horns in CineBrass Core and Pro IMHO. Wish I bought many of those Cinesamples Core titles at the latest 75% off sales price instead of the price I pod not that long ago. I’ve barely used my Cinesamples libraries, just bad timing.


----------

